
What firefighting taught me for my job as an engineering manager - andygrunwald
https://wolfgang.gassler.org/firefighter-experience-impact-on-leadership-style/#not-only-for-managers
======
andygrunwald
A Question that came up while reading: What happens when I start with
collecting all the ideas and too many ideas are coming up? Do I need to put a
particular focus on managing these ideas? How to treat the team fairly when
everyone comes with an idea?

~~~
schafele
Due to my experience you are in a very lucky position if there are too many
good ideas popping up in your team. Of course, you also have to manage them
and do some prioritization, in the best case together we the team to get the
buy in and to find the most promising projects you want to work on. Maybe you
also have to align them with company goals but so far, I haven't encountered a
situation when ideas were impeding the business.

Have you already encountered such a situation?

